# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνικό άγχος και ομαδική εργασία

## Natalia_sups

Αυτο το εξαμηνο σπουδων προκειται να κανω ενα προτζεκτ σε συνεργασια με μια κοπελα με κοινωνικη φοβια και αγχος στις κοινωνικες συναναστροφες γενικα και θα ηθελα την γνωμη των μελων με παρομοιο προβλημα. 
Καταρχην να πω οτι πανω στη συζητηση για τα διαδικαστικα του προτζεκτ την ωρα του μαθηματος ειχαμε την επιλογη να διαλεξουμε αν θελουμε να δουλεψουμε σε ζευγαρια η χωριστα και εγω και η εν λογω κοπελα ημασταν τα μονα ατομα που δειξαμε προτιμηση να δουλεψουμε μονα.
Εγω οκ εχω τις παραξενιες μου και ψιλοδυσκολευομαι με γνωριμιες/παρεες κλπ αλλα δεν εχω αντιστοιχο προβλημα καθαυτου αγχους και φοβιας, απλα δεν ειμαι και "κοινωνικη πεταλουδιτσα". Απλα ειμαι control freak και προστατευτικη σε οτι αφορα την διαδικασια με την οποια σκεφτομαι η κανω μια εργασια εγω. Παιζει να ειναι και λογω κομπλεξ αυτο επειδη εχω και το impostor syndrome στη σχολη. Τελοσπαντων οταν συζητουσαμε για ανησυχιες σχετικα με το προτζεκτ (το οποιο συμπεριλαμβανει journal keeping απο εβδομαδιαιες συζητησεις με ενα αλλο ατομο, ασχετο απο τη σχολη, που απλα εχει συμφωνησει να ειναι το υποκειμενο ας πουμε του προτζεκτ), η κοπελα αυτη ανεφερε ανοιχτα οτι αγχωνεται πολυ οταν πρεπει να συναναστραφει καποιον που δεν γνωριζει και αγχωνεται για το τι θα πει, πως θα φερθει, πως θα παει ολο αυτο κλπ.
Και δεν ξερω πως μου τη βαρεσε και πεταχτηκα εκεινη την ωρα και ειπα οτι οκ, κι εγω εχω τετοιες ανησυχιες και οτι θα ειχε πλακα να καναμε ομαδα τελικα να δεσει το γλυκο.

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου αρεσε που ειπε τη λοξα της ετσι χυμα μπροστα στο τμημα και ειπα δε γαμιεται, ας κανουμε ομαδα οι "λοξές", μπορει να βοηθηθουμε και οι δυο...και εκεινη με το αγχος της και εγω με τη "μονοχνωτιλα" μου και ισως τελοσπαντων κερδισουμε κατι ενδιαφερον και θετικο απο αυτη την εμπειρια. 

Η καθηγητρια ενεκρινε την ιδεα και συμφωνησε οτι μπορει να ειναι θετικο αλλα το αφησε ανοιχτο σαν ενδεχομενο να το σκεφτουμε και η κοπελα ειπε οτι δεν εχει προβλημα...Βεβαια αλλο το "θελω" και αλλο το "δεν εχω προβλημα". 

Και μετα σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να την εφερα σε δυσκολη θεση προτεινοντας το ετσι μπροστα σε ολους, πως θα μπορουσε να αρνηθει; Απο οσο καταλαβαινω εχει αρκετα μεγαλη κοινωνικη φοβια...δεν κοιταζε κανεναν ματια οταν μιλουσε και γενικα απεφευγε την οπτικη επαφη, μιλουσε γρηγορα και με μια...εσωτερικη ενταση να το πω; Ευγενικη ηταν αλλα ειχε ενα "νευρο" ο τροπος που μιλουσε, λες και ειχε καπου ενα τσιπακι εμφυτευμενο ετοιμο να τη χρυπησει με ρευμα ανα πασα στιγμη...δε ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω.
Μετα το μαθημα με ρωτησε εκεινη πως με λενε κλπ (καλο αυτο), αλλα οταν ετεινα το χερι μου για χειραψια το χερι της ηταν παγωμενο. Και οχι δεν εκανε κρυο στην αιθουσα.

Και αποφασισα να την ρωτησω στα ισα μετα...της ειπα κοιτα, θελω να εισαι ανετη, το να ειμαστε δυο και να συζηταμε με το τριτο ατομο θα σε βοηθησει, η θα σου ειναι χειροτερο να αντιμετωπιζεις δυο επιπλεον ατομα αντι για ενα; Ειναι βοηθητικο αυτο για σενα η οχι;
Και μου λεει "κοιτα ειμαι πεντε χρονια εδω περα και εχω μαθει να ειμαι μονη μου και νιωθω καλα ετσι, οταν συναναστρεφομαι αλλα ατομα μετα χρειαζομαι να ξεκουραστω, με εξουθενωνει πολυ, μπορει να κοιμαμαι ολη μερα μετα. Αμα το αλλο ατομο ομως γνωριζει το θεμα μου και το καταλαβαινει οτι χρειαζομαι ξεκουραση απο την κοινωνικη συναναστροφη δεν εχω προβλημα. Επισης νομιζω θα ειχε ενδιαφερον και ο παραγοντας με τις διαφορετικες κουλτουρες στην εργασια, απο την ελλαδα δεν εισαι; " (ειναι απο την κεντρικη αμερικη αυτη). Και μπλα μπλα συμφωνησαμε να κανουμε μαζι την εργασια. 

Τωρα εγω ομως ακομα σκεφτομαι μηπως την εφερα σε δυσκολη θεση και κομπλαρε και για αυτο δεν το αρνηθηκε...ειλικρινα δεν θα ειχα προβλημα αν προτιμουσε να δουλεψει μονη της, δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβε οτι την καταλαβαινω και οτι δεν θα με πειραζε...

Οσοι εχετε κοινωνικη φοβια, πως θα νιωθατε σε αντιστοιχη περιπτωση; Πως θα αντιδρουσατε; Πως θα βλεπατε την συνεργασια μας; Ως επιπλεον βαρος; 
Ευπροσδεκτη και η γνωμη οποιουδηποτε μελους.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Επισης οσοι εχετε παρόμοιο θεμα, τι θα σας βοηθούσε να νιώσετε λιγο πιο άνετα με ενα ατομο που μολις γνωρισατε και για να ειστε πιο παραγωγικοί; Οκ μπορω σιγουρα να ρωτησω την ιδια την κοπελα αλλα δεν θελω να δημιουργησω την αισθηση οτι την αντιμετωπιζω διαφορετικα. Θα μαθω φυσικα και απο την ιδια καποια πραγματα στην πραξη και θα γινουν ολα με φυσικο τροπο, αλλα νομιζω θα ηταν καλο αν μπορουσατε να μου προσφερετε μια εικονα του τι θα περιμενατε στην ιδανικη περιπτωση για να βοηθησω συνειδητα να ευδοκιμησει μια τετοια περιπτωση πιο ευκολα.

----------


## elis

Κανε την να νιωσει ανετα μαζι σου για να γινει ο εαυτο τησ σε φοβαται ολουσ τουσ φοβαται αλλα ειναι στην αναγκη οτι πρεπει να σπουδασει αν ο τροποσ ομιλιασ σου ειναι δυναμικοσ κανε χαβαλε αποδυναμωσου αυτη νομιζει οτι ειναι αδυναμη στην πραγματικοτητα δεν εχει αυτοπεποιθηση κι εχει αγχοσ αυτοσ ο συνδυασμοσ γινεται φοβοσ στον πασχοντα

----------


## serios

Δεν ξέρω αν είχα κοινωνική φοβία ή ήταν κάτι άλλο αυτό που είχα μικρότερος. Πάντως κοινωνικά δεν κολλούσα κ ήμουν σιωπηλός.
Εμένα πάντα μου την έσπαγε να μου λένε ''πες κάτι'' ποτέ δεν το καταλάβαινα. Θέλω να πω το καταλαβαίνω αν ο άλλος δεν μιλάει να υπάρχει μια αμηχανία αλλα γιατί να είναι το πρόβλημα ο σιωπηλός και όχι αυτός που θέλει να κάνει κουβέντα. Θέλω να πω πως φίλε εγώ δεν μιλάω πολύ αλλά εσύ που είσαι ομιλητικός και κοινωνικός κάνε παιχνίδι να με ξεκλειδώσεις που μου έμαθες στα εύκολα χαχα.
Τεσπα...
Νομίζω όσοι έχουν κοινωνική φοβία βάζουν πολλές ταμπέλες στον εαυτό τους και το άγχος που τους κάνει μαγκωμένους και δυσλειτουργικούς είναι κάτι που τους κάνει να νιώθουν ανήμπορους. Έτσι όταν νιώθεις ανήμπορος και αδύναμος φοβάσαι την κριτική, τους μπούλιδες τύπου σου την λέω και αν δεν μου την πεις σημαίνει πως εγώ είμαι εξυπνότερος και εσύ βλάκας και αδύναμος.
Νομίζω αν δείξεις μια καλοπροαίρετη στάση και ανοιχτό μυαλό χωρίς οπωσδήποτε να θες να γίνουν τα πράγματα όπως εσύ θες αλλά δίνοντας την δυνατότητα να εκφραστεί όταν νιώσει άνετα κ να συμμετέχει στην επίλυση των προβλημάτων να δημιουργηθεί ένα καλύτερο κλίμα.
Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το ιδανικό είναι να μη υπονομεύεις το πρόβλημα κ την φοβία της. Δηλ αν δεν θέλει να συναντήσει κάποιον άλλον μη πεις τι χαζομάρες είναι αυτές σιγά το πράγμα δεν θα σε φάει που κάνουμε συνήθως... Είναι άτομα που αισθάνονται ίσως να τους μειώνεται το οξυγόνο γι'αυτό κ θέλουν μοναξιά. Οπτ αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα χώριζα σε κομμάτια την εργασία κ θα μοίραζα υποχρεώσεις που ο καθένας θα υλοποιούσε μόνος του αν αυτό είναι εφικτό με την κατάλληλη συνεργασία αλλά όχι κώλος κ βρακί.

----------


## elis

Αυτο που λεει ο μεσιε απο πανω εσυ εισαι ο μαγκασ ξεκλειδωσε την κι αμα το κανεισ καλα θα τησ δημιουργησεισ θετικο βιωμα κ χρειαζεται δυο τρια ατομα θετικα ακομα για να τησ φυγει

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν ξέρω αν είχα κοινωνική φοβία ή ήταν κάτι άλλο αυτό που είχα μικρότερος. Πάντως κοινωνικά δεν κολλούσα κ ήμουν σιωπηλός.
> Εμένα πάντα μου την έσπαγε να μου λένε ''πες κάτι'' ποτέ δεν το καταλάβαινα. Θέλω να πω το καταλαβαίνω αν ο άλλος δεν μιλάει να υπάρχει μια αμηχανία αλλα γιατί να είναι το πρόβλημα ο σιωπηλός και όχι αυτός που θέλει να κάνει κουβέντα. Θέλω να πω πως φίλε εγώ δεν μιλάω πολύ αλλά εσύ που είσαι ομιλητικός και κοινωνικός κάνε παιχνίδι να με ξεκλειδώσεις που μου έμαθες στα εύκολα χαχα.
> Τεσπα...
> Νομίζω όσοι έχουν κοινωνική φοβία βάζουν πολλές ταμπέλες στον εαυτό τους και το άγχος που τους κάνει μαγκωμένους και δυσλειτουργικούς είναι κάτι που τους κάνει να νιώθουν ανήμπορους. Έτσι όταν νιώθεις ανήμπορος και αδύναμος φοβάσαι την κριτική, τους μπούλιδες τύπου σου την λέω και αν δεν μου την πεις σημαίνει πως εγώ είμαι εξυπνότερος και εσύ βλάκας και αδύναμος.
> Νομίζω αν δείξεις μια καλοπροαίρετη στάση και ανοιχτό μυαλό χωρίς οπωσδήποτε να θες να γίνουν τα πράγματα όπως εσύ θες αλλά δίνοντας την δυνατότητα να εκφραστεί όταν νιώσει άνετα κ να συμμετέχει στην επίλυση των προβλημάτων να δημιουργηθεί ένα καλύτερο κλίμα.
> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το ιδανικό είναι να μη υπονομεύεις το πρόβλημα κ την φοβία της. Δηλ αν δεν θέλει να συναντήσει κάποιον άλλον μη πεις τι χαζομάρες είναι αυτές σιγά το πράγμα δεν θα σε φάει που κάνουμε συνήθως... Είναι άτομα που αισθάνονται ίσως να τους μειώνεται το οξυγόνο γι'αυτό κ θέλουν μοναξιά. Οπτ αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα χώριζα σε κομμάτια την εργασία κ θα μοίραζα υποχρεώσεις που ο καθένας θα υλοποιούσε μόνος του αν αυτό είναι εφικτό με την κατάλληλη συνεργασία αλλά όχι κώλος κ βρακί.


Σε ευχαριστω για την οπτικη σου serios. Η ομαδα θα ειμαστε μονο εγω και εκεινη, δεν εχει αλλα ατομα, ουτε σκοπευω να το κανω πιο περιπλοκο. Απλα πρεπει οι δυο μας να συναντιομαστε με ενα ακομα ατομο και να καταγραψουμε καποιες εμπειριες του/να κανουμε διαλογο ωστε να δημιουργηθει ενα "αρχειο" πανω σε ενα θέμα-κεντρικο αξονα του προτζεκτ, να συλλεξουμε δηλαδη και θα παραθεσουμε τα βιωματα και τις διήγησεις του τριτου ατομου. Οποτε θα πρεπει αναγκαστικα να συναντιομαστε καθε εβδομαδα οι τρεις μας...μετα εστω πες θα δουλευουμε καθενας ξεχωριστα πανω σε οτι εχουμε συλλεξει αλλα και παλι θα πρεπει να συναντηθουμε οι δυο μας για να επεξεργαστουμε το υλικο πριν το επομενο μαθημα. Μιλαμε για καμια τρεις συναντησεις καθε εβδομαδα, μια με τριτο ατομο και δυο οι δυο μας. Επισης ο χαρακτηρας του προτζεκτ ειναι απο οτι καταλαβαινεις κοινωνικος...θελει διαλογο, θελει να μοιραστουμε κατι για να λαβουμε υλικο, να κανουμε και το τριτο ατομο να νιωσει ανετα δηλαδη, να υπαρχει ενα αρκετα προσωπικο παρε-δωσε...και μονη της να εκανε την εργασια θα επρεπε να κανει ακριβως το ιδιο με το "ατομο-υποκειμενο" ας πουμε (ατυχης ορος αλλα καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω). Οποτε δεν ξερω αν η παρουσια μου την διευκολυνει η της το κανει δυσκολοτερο. Εσυ τι νομιζεις; Ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ χρειαζομαστε την ιστορια της ζωης του τριτου ατομου. Και προφανως χρειαζεται να νιωσει και εκεινο μια θετικη προδιαθεση εκ μερους και των δυο μας και την διαθεση να μοιραστουμε και εμεις κατι...
Για κωλο και βρακι που λες δεν σκοπευα...αμα προκυψει φυσιολογικα κατι δεν με χαλαει, αλλα και με μια καθαρα επαγγελματικη προσεγγιση και ως εκει δεν εχω προβλημα... Απλα η φυση του προτζεκτ ειναι τετοια που απαιτει μια λιγο πιο...προσωπικη προσεγγιση, μια καποια ευαλωτοτητα να το πω; Καπως ετσι, ναι...

Μπορει να προκυψει κατι ωραιο απο ολο αυτο αλλα φοβαμαι οτι μπορει και να αρχισουμε να τροφοδοτουμε αθελα μας ο ενας την αμηχανια του αλλου και να επηρεασει αυτο και το τριτο ατομο και να γινει λιγο σκατα το προτζεκτ...και εκτος αυτου να επηρεαστει και η κοπελα αρνητικα στα καλα καθουμενα. Δεν ειχα προθεση να την φερω σε δυσκολη θεση και τωρα δεν ξερω και αν το θελει στα αληθεια και αν το βλεπει θετικα αυτο που παμε να κανουμε...

----------


## serios

Noμίζω επειδή ήδη μπήκε στον χορό και το σκέφτεται το πως θα είναι ίσως μπήκε σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο αγχους. Σε τέτοιες φάσεις κάποιος ίσως γίνει αποφευκτικός γιατί δεν θέλει να έρθει αντιμέτωπος με μια κατάσταση που τον πιέζει.
Το ότι σου ανέφερε το πρόβλημα είναι κάτι πολύ θετικό γιατί μπορεί να υπάρξει πιο εύκολα κατανόηση και προσαρμογή της κατάστασης.
Μπορείς να την ρωτάς νομίζω για το πως θα ήταν πιο εύκολο γι'αυτή το πράγμα χωρίς να δείξεις ότι την μεταχειρίζεσαι σαν προβληματική. Πχ αν της το φέρεις με τρόπο διαβούλευσης να πει την άποψη της για το πως να το χειριστείτε κ ταυτόχρονα να μη έρθει η ίδια σε δύσκολη θέση.
Δεν ξέρω ίσως μια ειλικρινή στάση του τύπου ''ξέρω ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να είσαι με άτομα και για μένα είναι δύσκολο αλλά είναι μια ευκαιρία να βελτιωθούμε σαν άτομα'' να έφερνε ένα δέσιμο γιατί έχετε να κάνετε με κάτι κοινό κ αποφασίζετε να αντιμετωπίσετε την κατάσταση μαζί σαν γροθια. Χρειάζεται νομίζω να πέσει ο εγωισμός σε τέτοιες καταστασεις. Αν γίνει αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται η κατάσταση νομίζω.

----------


## giorgos35

Δεν έχω το πρόβλημα της κοπέλας αλλά νομίζω ότι αν είμουν στη θέση της θα ήθελα να ακούσω ότι δεν θα είσαι πιεστική..απότομη θα δειχνης κατανόηση.
Θα με κάνεις να νιώσω ανετα...
Έτσι όπως το έθεσες εσύ απτή μεριά σου δεν νομίζω ότι η κοπέλα θα είχε κανενα απολύτως πρόβλημα...επισεις αν ήθελε θα μπορούσε να αρνηθώ να βρει δικαιολογίες για να το αποφυγή χωρίς να σε προσβάλει.
Γενικότερα είμαι της γνώμης ότι θα κάνετε πολύ καλή συνεργασία και το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι πολύ καλό και στο πρότζεκτ αλλά και στην εμπειρία σας..καλό θα σας κάνει Κάκο δεν θα σας κάνει...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Noμίζω επειδή ήδη μπήκε στον χορό και το σκέφτεται το πως θα είναι ίσως μπήκε σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο αγχους. Σε τέτοιες φάσεις κάποιος ίσως γίνει αποφευκτικός γιατί δεν θέλει να έρθει αντιμέτωπος με μια κατάσταση που τον πιέζει.
> Το ότι σου ανέφερε το πρόβλημα είναι κάτι πολύ θετικό γιατί μπορεί να υπάρξει πιο εύκολα κατανόηση και προσαρμογή της κατάστασης.
> Μπορείς να την ρωτάς νομίζω για το πως θα ήταν πιο εύκολο γι'αυτή το πράγμα χωρίς να δείξεις ότι την μεταχειρίζεσαι σαν προβληματική. Πχ αν της το φέρεις με τρόπο διαβούλευσης να πει την άποψη της για το πως να το χειριστείτε κ ταυτόχρονα να μη έρθει η ίδια σε δύσκολη θέση.
> Δεν ξέρω ίσως μια ειλικρινή στάση του τύπου ''ξέρω ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να είσαι με άτομα και για μένα είναι δύσκολο αλλά είναι μια ευκαιρία να βελτιωθούμε σαν άτομα'' να έφερνε ένα δέσιμο γιατί έχετε να κάνετε με κάτι κοινό κ αποφασίζετε να αντιμετωπίσετε την κατάσταση μαζί σαν γροθια. Χρειάζεται νομίζω να πέσει ο εγωισμός σε τέτοιες καταστασεις. Αν γίνει αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται η κατάσταση νομίζω.


Καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι κι εγω και ετσι ελπιζω να λειτουργησουν τα πραγματα...εχω κι εγω τις παραξενιες μου και αγχωνομαι ειναι η αληθεια, αλλα ειναι καλο να βγαινουμε λιγο απο το comfort zone μας σε ενα ασφαλες σχετικα ομως πλαισιο. Η ομαδικη δουλεια και η δουλεια με το τριτο ατομο ειναι η εξοδος απο το comfort zone και το οτι καταλαβαινουμε το πως μπορει να λειτουργει/να νιωθει ο αλλος ειναι η δικλειδα ασφαλειας ας πουμε..."κολυμπι εκτος comfort zone με μπρατσακια" θα το ελεγα, λολ.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια οσοι απαντησατε...ελπιζω κι εγω οτι θα βγει σε καλο αυτο. Αλλα με κοινωνικη φοβια; Κανεις;

----------


## kozchr

Eγώ έχω ανθρωποφοβία. Δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω φίλους, δε μιλάω πολύ σε ξένους πέρα απο λίγα και τυπικά και για να με "ξεκλειδώσει" κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει πολύ προσπάθεια. Εχει τύχει να χρειαστεί να συνεργαστώ με άλλους ανθρώπους και σίγουρα ήμουν πολύ αγχωμένος και κουμπωμένος. Χρειάστηκε αρκετή προσπάθεια εκ μέρους της άλλης πλευράς για να μπορέσω να είμαι ο ευατός μου. Αν όμως νιώσω άνεση και ασφάλεια στην κοινωνική συναναστροφή μπορώ να είμαι ο ευατός μου και να μην είμαι απλά ένα αμίλητο ον.

----------


## Remedy

Γεια σου ναταλακι.
Καλη επιτυχια στην εργασια σας.
Απο κοινωνιοφοβια δεν ξερω, ξερω ομως απο εργασίες. Χαχαχαχα

Μου φαινεσαι αρκετα αγχωμενη χωρις να φταις σε κάτι. 
Δεν χρειαζεται παντα να σκεφτομαστε με ορους ψυχικων προβληματων.
Η αποψη μου ειναι, keep it simple and let it flow..
Δεν ειστε σε καποια ομαδα θεραπειας , σε πανεπιστημιο ειστε. Τι πιο φυσικο και σωστο και ευγενικο απο το να προτεινεις μια συνεργασια.
Μεγαλο παιδι είναι κι εκεινη. Εχει την ευθυνη να ααρνηθει αν ξεβολευεται.
Το μονο που εχω να προτεινω ειναιι να μην κανεις πολλες ερωτησεις για το αν την ενόχλησε γιατι και το αγχος σου θα δειξεις και θα μεταφερεις και πιθανόν να προκληθει αμηχανία.
Κρατα ηρεμια και πνευμα συνεργασιας κι αστο να τσουλησει χωρις πολλους προβληματισμους.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Γεια σου ναταλακι.
> Καλη επιτυχια στην εργασια σας.
> Απο κοινωνιοφοβια δεν ξερω, ξερω ομως απο εργασίες. Χαχαχαχα
> 
> Μου φαινεσαι αρκετα αγχωμενη χωρις να φταις σε κάτι. 
> Δεν χρειαζεται παντα να σκεφτομαστε με ορους ψυχικων προβληματων.
> Η αποψη μου ειναι, keep it simple and let it flow..
> Δεν ειστε σε καποια ομαδα θεραπειας , σε πανεπιστημιο ειστε. Τι πιο φυσικο και σωστο και ευγενικο απο το να προτεινεις μια συνεργασια.
> Μεγαλο παιδι είναι κι εκεινη. Εχει την ευθυνη να ααρνηθει αν ξεβολευεται.
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω ρεμ, ελπιζω να κυλησει καλα το πραγμα. 
Το σκεφτηκα κι εγω αυτο με το bold παντως, για αυτο και ανεφερα στην αρχη οτι δεν θελω να την ρωτησω ευθεως πως θα ενιωθε καλυτερα, ασχετα που μονη της ανεφερε ανοιχτα μπροστα σε ολους οτι εχει αυτο το θεμα (πραγμα που μου εκανε εντυπωση, για κλειστο ατομο το βρηκα θαρραλαια κινηση). 
Τεινω να εφαρμοσω την συμβουλη του serios, να την ρωταω απλα σε φαση διαβουλευσης τι νομιζει οτι θα ηταν καλυτερο να κανουμε ως επομενο βημα κλπ. Ελπιζω μονο να μπορει να προτεινει πραγματα και να θελει να διαχειριστει καποιες πρωτοβουλιες γιατι σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις καμια φορα τα ντροπαλα ατομα πανε με το ρευμα, σε φαση "τι θες;" "οτι θες εσυ, δεν εχω θεμα". Ε εκει κινδυνευω να οργιασει το control freak μεσα μου λολ, το ολο ποιντ ειναι να γινει συνεργασια και να μαθω κι εγω να αφηνω χορο στον αλλον και να ειμαι δεκτικη σε αλλες οπτικες...
Αει να δουμε τι θα δουμε...  :Smile:

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Eγώ έχω ανθρωποφοβία. Δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω φίλους, δε μιλάω πολύ σε ξένους πέρα απο λίγα και τυπικά και για να με "ξεκλειδώσει" κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει πολύ προσπάθεια. Εχει τύχει να χρειαστεί να συνεργαστώ με άλλους ανθρώπους και σίγουρα ήμουν πολύ αγχωμένος και κουμπωμένος. Χρειάστηκε αρκετή προσπάθεια εκ μέρους της άλλης πλευράς για να μπορέσω να είμαι ο ευατός μου. Αν όμως νιώσω άνεση και ασφάλεια στην κοινωνική συναναστροφή μπορώ να είμαι ο ευατός μου και να μην είμαι απλά ένα αμίλητο ον.


Οκ με αγχωνει λιγο αυτο που λες με την πολλη προσπαθεια, δεν θελω να γινουν τα πραγματα βεβιασμενα, και ακομα και να ηθελα να το επιδιωξω ενεργα δεν θα ηξερα και πως να το κανω. Ειπαμε, εχω τις δικες μου λόξες :P
Θα δειξει στην πραξη ομως, μπορει να βγουν αλλιως στη πραξη τα πραγματα απο οτι τα φανταζομαστε ξερω γω...

----------


## kozchr

Eχω δεχθεί να συμμετέχω σε ομαδική εργασία επειδή μου το πρότειναν και ντράπηκα να αρνηθώ. Και ναι η φάση ήταν αυτή ακριβώς αυτή που λες στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά σου "σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις καμια φορα τα ντροπαλα ατομα πανε με το ρευμα, σε φαση "τι θες;" "οτι θες εσυ, δεν εχω θεμα".

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Eχω δεχθεί να συμμετέχω σε ομαδική εργασία επειδή μου το πρότειναν και ντράπηκα να αρνηθώ. Και ναι η φάση ήταν αυτή ακριβώς αυτή που λες στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά σου "σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις καμια φορα τα ντροπαλα ατομα πανε με το ρευμα, σε φαση "τι θες;" "οτι θες εσυ, δεν εχω θεμα".


Οκ, και πως πηγε το πραγμα τελικα;

----------


## kozchr

Eξαιρετικά καλά θα έλεγα. Εκανα ότι μου έλεγε εκείνη και τέλος..

----------


## andreas86

Εγω που εχω κοινωνικη φοβια, θα με ενθουσιαζε αυτο το γεγονος της ομαδικης εργασιας, γιατι θα ημουν σε σχεδον καθημερινη βαση με καποιων ανθρωπο και θα γνωριζε και το προβλημα μου!! Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να γνωριζει ο αλλος οτι εχεις το ταδε προβλημα, δεν θα χρειαζεται και να υποκρινεσαι θα εισαι πιο ανετος!! Βεβαια η κοπελα αυτη μπορει να ειναι σε υπερβολικο βαθμο, εγω μιλαω απο την δικια μου θεση!!

----------


## kozchr

Aνδρέα απο το γνωρίζω μέχρι το καταννοώ, βοηθώ, "συμπάσχω και συμπονώ" και ουσιαστικά παίρνω το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ευθύνης ώστε να βγει εις περας η εργασία (αφού η άλλη κοινωνιοφοβική πλευρά σαφώς και δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει όπως πρέπει τουλάχιστον στην αρχή της συνεργασίας) ο δρόμος είναι αρκετά μακρύς και ανηφορικός.. Συν το γεγονός ότι ο κόσμος λειτουργεί ταμπελοφοβικά και με βάση κοινωνικά στερεότυπα. Μέχρι κάποιος να είναι πολύ ανοιχτός και απαλλαγμένος απο αυτά για να μπορέσει ο άλλος να του πει "πάσχω απο το τάδε" και να μην φρικάρει
Αυτό το λέω απο δική μου προσωπική εμπειρία.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εγω που εχω κοινωνικη φοβια, θα με ενθουσιαζε αυτο το γεγονος της ομαδικης εργασιας, γιατι θα ημουν σε σχεδον καθημερινη βαση με καποιων ανθρωπο και θα γνωριζε και το προβλημα μου!! Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να γνωριζει ο αλλος οτι εχεις το ταδε προβλημα, δεν θα χρειαζεται και να υποκρινεσαι θα εισαι πιο ανετος!! Βεβαια η κοπελα αυτη μπορει να ειναι σε υπερβολικο βαθμο, εγω μιλαω απο την δικια μου θεση!!


Να σαι καλα ρε συ να μια ενθαρρυντικη κουβεντα που χρειαζομουν, χαχα
Η αληθεια ειναι πως μου φανηκε να εχει αρκετα εντονο θεμα η κοπελα αλλα επιλεγω να πιστευω πως το ειδε θετικα κι εκεινη.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Aνδρέα απο το γνωρίζω μέχρι το καταννοώ, βοηθώ, "συμπάσχω και συμπονώ" και ουσιαστικά παίρνω το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ευθύνης ώστε να βγει εις περας η εργασία (αφού η άλλη κοινωνιοφοβική πλευρά σαφώς και δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει όπως πρέπει τουλάχιστον στην αρχή της συνεργασίας) ο δρόμος είναι αρκετά μακρύς και ανηφορικός..
> Αυτό το λέω απο δική μου προσωπική εμπειρία.


Καταννοώ και βοηθώ και συμπονώ και ο,τι θες οσον αφορά το κομμάτι της συναναστροφής και των διαδικαστικών, αλλα δεν θα ήθελα να καταλήξω να αναλαμβάνω το μεγαλύτερο μερος της ευθύνης για την δουλειά. Αμα ηταν ετσι ας το εκανα μόνη μου οπως σκόπευα αρχικά. Σκοπος υποτιθεται ειναι να συνεισφερει και η αλλη πλευρα, και με ιδεες και πρακτικα για να μοιρασουμε το φορτο εργασιας στα δυο και να επωφεληθουμε και απο μια αλλη οπτικη περα απο την δικη μας κλπ. Αλλιως γιατι σκατα συνεργαζομαστε; Για μενα ειναι άλλο το να δυσκολευεται καποιος κοινωνικα και να ειναι λιγο αμηχανος και ατσουμπαλος απο αυτη την αποψη και "κλειστος" τυπος και αλλο το να μην προσπαθει πανω στο αντικειμενο της εργασιας. Προφανως και χρειαζονται καποιες ευνοικες συνθηκες για να αρχισει ο αλλος να πεταει ιδεες και να παιρνει πρωτοβουλιες αλλα θα ξενερωσω αμα καταληξω να πρεπει να τα σκεφτομαι ολα εγω... Προφανως και θα γινει αναγκαστικα οπως περιγραφεις η δουλεια σε αντιστοιχη περιπτωση, με τον εναν να οργανωνει και να "αναθετει" πραγματα. Αλλα στον βαθμο που εχω την επιλογη δεν θα ηθελα να γινει ετσι. Θα κανω οτι περναει απο το χερι μου για να μην γινει αυτο.

----------


## kozchr

To ζητούμενο για εμένα είναι το κάτα πόσο εσύ είσαι έτοιμη να αναλάβεις την μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη του πρότζεκτ. Θα σου φέρω δικό μου πραγματικό παράδειγμα. Στη δουλειά είμαστε 3 συνάδελφοι στο τεχνικό κομμάτι. Εγώ κάνω τα περισσότερα και δούλευα μόνος μου. Τα άλλα 2 άτομα κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά και αντικαθιστούνταν μεταξύ τους. Οταν λοιπόν εγώ απαίτησα να παίρνω ρεπό και να πηγαίνω και διακοπές (την πρώτη 5ετια δεν έπαιρνα καν άδεια γιατι δεν ήθελα και για 14 χρόνια δεν έπαιρνα καν ρεπό) μας φώναξε το αφεντικό και τους 3 και είπε ενας απο εσάς τους 2 πρέπει να μάθει και την δουλειά του kozchr για τα ρεπό και τις διακοπές του μιας και 4ο άτομο δεν μπορώ να προσλάβω άμεσα
Ο ένας που είναι πιο καπάτσος ας πούμε, είπε ότι εγώ αν είναι να κάνω την δουλειά του kozchr θα παραιτηθώ. Λέει τον άλλο και επειδή αυτός ο άλλος είναι χαμηλών τόνων, ήσυχο άτομο και αυτός κοινωνιοφοβικός ντράπηκε να πει όχι και δέχθηκε. Και άρχισα λοιπόν να τον μαθαίνω. Και εκεί διαπίστωσα ότι ακόμη και μετά απο 13 χρόνια που άρχισα να του μαθαίνω, πάλι φοβάται να αναλάβει μόνος του όλη την ευθύνη που έχω εγώ. Ετσι όταν παίρνω ρεπό ή πηγαίνω διακοπές φροντίζω εγώ απο πριν να του βγάζω το 90% της δουλειάς και εκείνος να κάνει το υπόλοιπο 10% που στη τελική αν γινόταν να το κάνω εγώ εξ αποστάσεως θα το έκανα και αυτό. Δε μου αρέσει που χρειάζεται να αναλαμβάνω σχεδόν όλη την ευθύνη αλλά ξέρω ότι δε μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς, αφού ο άλλος δεν θέλει ή δεν μπορεί να μάθει κάτι παραπάνω
Αντίστοιχα λοιπόν και εγώ όταν βρέθηκα σε θέση να γνωρίζει η κοπέλα περισσότερα απο εμένα, φοβόμουν να πάρω πρωτοβουλίες, να μάθω, να δράσω αλλά καταλάβαινα το επιπλέον βάρος της ευθύνης που σήκωνε και για εμένα.

----------


## andreas86

Και εγω το ιδιο θα εκανα εαν ημουν στην θεση του αλλου που δεχθηκε!!

----------


## andreas86

Και εγω Natalia εχω συμμετασχει σε ομαδικη εργασια που ηταν χειρονακτικη!! Ουσιαστικα το μεγαλυτερο μου προβλημα ειναι μεχρι να γνωρισω των αλλων, με το καιρο δεν εχω μεγαλο προβλημα, ασε που αν αισθανομαι ανετα σε μια παρεα μπορω να γινω και μεγαλο πειραχτηρι μεχρι και σε εκνευριστικο βαθμο!!

----------


## Mara.Z

Καταρχην θα σου συστηνα να εισαι απλη και φιλικη μαζι της, και προσπαθησε να την αποδεχθεις οπως ειναι. Μην μπεις σε καμια φαση του τυπου <<μαζι μου θα ξεπεταχθεις, θα γινεις αλλος ανθρωπος κλπ>> - τα εχω ακουσει απειρες φορες και με τσαντιζαν αφανταστα πολυ,μη σου πω οτι μου εβγαινε και η αντιδραση να λακιξω μακρια! - χοντρικα, απλη, φιλικη,, αποδεχεσαι + δεν κρινεις!
Επι της εργασιας, ορια! τι θα κανεις εσυ? τι θα κανει αυτη? τι θα κανετε απο κοινου? πως θα το κανετε? χρονικο πλαισιο? προγραμμα?

οι κοινωνιοφοβικοι δεν ειναι παρτακηδες ουτε τεμπεληδες, για καποιους συγκεκριμενους λογους αντιδρουν αμηχανα και με αγχος μπροστα σε κοσμο. Αποδοχη χρειαζεται και ενθαρρυνση.

παντως, αυτο που λεει η κοπελα για την ξεκουραση απο την κοινωνικη συναναστροφη κι εγω το εχω ακομα και τωρα, αν και κατα μεγαλο βαθμο θεωρω οτι εχω απαλλαγει απο το εξτριμ κοινωνικο αγχος. Το πολυ να βγαινω 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα για καφε/ποτο/φαγητο με παρεα, συνηθως 1 φορα γιατι αυτοδικαιολογουμαι οτι βαριεμαι, η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι με κουραζει ...
Αφου απορω με ατομα που βγαινουν καθε μα καθε παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο.... και οχι δεν ειναι φοιτητες, αλλα 30-35-40-45 !!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Καταρχην θα σου συστηνα να εισαι απλη και φιλικη μαζι της, και προσπαθησε να την αποδεχθεις οπως ειναι. Μην μπεις σε καμια φαση του τυπου <<μαζι μου θα ξεπεταχθεις, θα γινεις αλλος ανθρωπος κλπ>> - τα εχω ακουσει απειρες φορες και με τσαντιζαν αφανταστα πολυ,μη σου πω οτι μου εβγαινε και η αντιδραση να λακιξω μακρια! - χοντρικα, απλη, φιλικη,, αποδεχεσαι + δεν κρινεις!
> Επι της εργασιας, ορια! τι θα κανεις εσυ? τι θα κανει αυτη? τι θα κανετε απο κοινου? πως θα το κανετε? χρονικο πλαισιο? προγραμμα?
> 
> οι κοινωνιοφοβικοι δεν ειναι παρτακηδες ουτε τεμπεληδες, για καποιους συγκεκριμενους λογους αντιδρουν αμηχανα και με αγχος μπροστα σε κοσμο. Αποδοχη χρειαζεται και ενθαρρυνση.
> 
> παντως, αυτο που λεει η κοπελα για την ξεκουραση απο την κοινωνικη συναναστροφη κι εγω το εχω ακομα και τωρα, αν και κατα μεγαλο βαθμο θεωρω οτι εχω απαλλαγει απο το εξτριμ κοινωνικο αγχος. Το πολυ να βγαινω 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα για καφε/ποτο/φαγητο με παρεα, συνηθως 1 φορα γιατι αυτοδικαιολογουμαι οτι βαριεμαι, η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι με κουραζει ...
> Αφου απορω με ατομα που βγαινουν καθε μα καθε παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο.... και οχι δεν ειναι φοιτητες, αλλα 30-35-40-45 !!


Καλα αυτο με την ξεκουραση απο την κοινωνικη συναναστροφη το εχω κι εγω, ειναι δειγμα εσωστρεφειας οχι κοινωνικης φοβιας...αμα ειναι μονο αυτο το θεμα καλως. Απλα δεν μου φανηκε να ειναι αυτο το θεμα, αλλα το τεραστιο αγχος κατα τη διαρκεια της συναναστροφης. Ειμαι παραξενη κι εγω αλλα δεν εχω αγχος κατα την συναναστροφη ψιλοχεστηκα :P Η κοπελα οπως ειπα μιλαει σπασμωδικα και δεν σε κοιταει στα ματια καλα καλα. 
Αλλα οπως λες με λιγη δεκτικοτητα και χαλαρη προσεγγιση πιστευω θα λειτουργησει μια χαρα το πραγμα. Αλλα η αληθεια ειναι θα αναγκαστει να πιεσει το εαυτο της οπως και να εχει ειτε μαζι μου ειτε χωρις εμενα, γιατι η φυση του προτζεκτ ειναι κοινωνικη και περιλαμβανει πολυ προσωπικη συνδιαλλαγη με ενα ακομη ατομο. Θα ζοριστει οπως και να εχει. Αλλα ελπιζω η συνεργασια να μας επωφελησει και τις δυο αντι να μας ζορισει περισσοτερο. Βασικα πιστευω μπορει να επωφεληθουμε και ασχετως της εργασιας, προσωπικα ρε παιδι μου.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Και εγω Natalia εχω συμμετασχει σε ομαδικη εργασια που ηταν χειρονακτικη!! Ουσιαστικα το μεγαλυτερο μου προβλημα ειναι μεχρι να γνωρισω των αλλων, με το καιρο δεν εχω μεγαλο προβλημα, ασε που αν αισθανομαι ανετα σε μια παρεα μπορω να γινω και μεγαλο πειραχτηρι μεχρι και σε εκνευριστικο βαθμο!!


Καλα η κοπελα μου λεει ειναι μονη της εδω (σε ξενη χωρα) πεντε χρονια και νιωθει και πιο ανετα ετσι. Λολ. Ελπιζω να λειτουργησουν τα πραγματα οπως στη δικη σου περιπτωση  :Smile:

----------


## Mara.Z

> Η κοπελα οπως ειπα μιλαει σπασμωδικα και δεν σε κοιταει στα ματια καλα καλα.


Mηπως ειναι δυσλεκτικη???

----------


## Anna137

> Καλα η κοπελα μου λεει ειναι μονη της εδω (σε ξενη χωρα) πεντε χρονια και νιωθει και πιο ανετα ετσι. Λολ. Ελπιζω να λειτουργησουν τα πραγματα οπως στη δικη σου περιπτωση


Καλησπερα Ναταλια...φανταζομαι σπουδαζετε ψυχολογια κ εισαστε στο ιδιο τμημα? Αν ναι, θα ηθελα την γνωμη σου σ ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω τα τρια τελευταια χρονια... σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Mηπως ειναι δυσλεκτικη???


Οχι, αγχωμενη και νευρικη  :Smile:

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Καλησπερα Ναταλια...φανταζομαι σπουδαζετε ψυχολογια κ εισαστε στο ιδιο τμημα? Αν ναι, θα ηθελα την γνωμη σου σ ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω τα τρια τελευταια χρονια... σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.


Δεν ειναι αυτο ακριβως το αντικειμενο σπουδων μας αλλα ναι σπουδαζουμε μαζι. Πες μου αν μπορω να βοηθησω καπως.

----------


## masterridley

Πάντως μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση πόσο ανησυχείς για την άλλη. Αν ήταν έτσι όλοι, ο κόσμος θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολος για τους κοινωνιοφοβικούς. Εγώ που είμαι κάργα αυτό + αποφευκτ. διαταραχή, δεν το έχω πει ποτέ σε κανένα και παίζω θέατρο όλη μου τη ζωή. Εκεί να δεις εξουθένωση. Νομίζω είναι πολύ υγιές που η κοπέλα το φανέρωσε έτσι απλά. Κατά την άποψή μου αν δεν την πιέσεις σε θέματα κοινωνικότητας, δηλαδή να της λες "μίλα" ή ξέρωγω "πάμε να τα πιούμε", δεν βλέπω γιατί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Πάντως μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση πόσο ανησυχείς για την άλλη. Αν ήταν έτσι όλοι, ο κόσμος θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολος για τους κοινωνιοφοβικούς. Εγώ που είμαι κάργα αυτό + αποφευκτ. διαταραχή, δεν το έχω πει ποτέ σε κανένα και παίζω θέατρο όλη μου τη ζωή. Εκεί να δεις εξουθένωση. Νομίζω είναι πολύ υγιές που η κοπέλα το φανέρωσε έτσι απλά. Κατά την άποψή μου αν δεν την πιέσεις σε θέματα κοινωνικότητας, δηλαδή να της λες "μίλα" ή ξέρωγω "πάμε να τα πιούμε", δεν βλέπω γιατί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.


Και εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση που το ειπε ετσι απλα μπροστα σε ολο το τμημα. Το εξελαβα ως δειγμα οτι το δουλευει, το προσπαθει να τα εχει καλα με τον εαυτο της τουλαχιστον. Δεν ξερω, ετσι το ενιωσα εγω. Για αυτο μου τη βαρεσε ισως να πω να κανουμε εργασια μαζι, εκτιμησα που το ειπε ετσι χυμα και ειπα γιατι να μη δουλεψουμε τις παραξενιες μας μαζι. 
Οχι οτι σκοπευω να κανω το οτιδηποτε αμεσα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα της κοινωνικης συναναστροφης, ουτε να την πιεσω θελω ουτε τιποτα. Αγχος και φοβια δεν εχω αλλα τα πολλα πολλα με κουραζουν κι εμενα. Θεωρησα απλα οτι ισως θα επωφεληθουμε εμμεσα. Λιγο να μαθουμε κατι οσον αφορα το να συνεργαζομαστε λιγο καλυτερα με αλλα ατομα θετικο θα ειναι και αυτο...μπορει να γινει καθαρα μεσα απο εστιαση στο κομματι της εργασιας αυτο. Δεν εχω καμια προσδοκια/απαιτηση απο κοινωνικη αποψη δηλαδη εκτος σχολης/εργασιας. Αν προκυψει καλως, αν οχι, χαλαρα.
Και αυτα τα "μιλα" τα θεωρω κι εγω ηλιθια. Μου το εχουν πει και ας μην εχω κοινωνικο αγχος η φοβια και η πρωτη μου εσωτερικη αντιδραση ειναι αντε σαλτα, δεν εχω υποχρεωση να σε ψυχαγωγησω, λολ. Οταν καποιος δεν μιλαει δεν ειναι σωνει και καλα αντικοινωνικος...γιατι να θεωρειται δηλαδη ο παρλαπιπας νορμα και ο λιγομιλητος στραβος;

----------


## Anna137

> Δεν ειναι αυτο ακριβως το αντικειμενο σπουδων μας αλλα ναι σπουδαζουμε μαζι. Πες μου αν μπορω να βοηθησω καπως.


Καλησπερα Ναταλια, Ημουν ατομο με διαταραχες αγχους στα 25 κ με κρισεις πανικου για φοβο λιποθυμιας. Εκανα θεραπεια φαρμακευτικη για ενα χρονο. Εμεινα καποια χρόνια μακριά απ αυτα, γιατι πηγα πολυ καλα στα επαγγελματικα μου. Δεν ειχα πολλες φιλες αλλα ημουν πολυ επικοινωνιακη κ κοινωνικη. Οταν εχασα τη δουλεια μου πριν 4 χρονια, αντιμετωπισα κ ενα διαζυγιο αρχισε παλι το αγχος κ μια κριση πανικου καθως ταξιδευα μονη μου. Την αλλη μερα καθομουν με την παρεα του νησιου κ ενω μιλουσαμε καποια στιγμη αρχισα να βιωνω ενα δυνατο αγχος, πονουσα σφιγγομουν αλλα δεν ειπα τιποτα σε κανενα. Δε ξερω γιατι το επαθα αυτο ισως απο αυτολυπιση για την κριση. Αυτο συνεβη κ τις επομενες 3 μερες με αυτη την παρεα. Να μη στα πολυλογω εγινε κατι σαν ψυχαναγκασμος. Το παντρευτηκα. Κ απο τοτε το παθαινω οταν μιλαω χαλαρα με καποιον γνωστο. Σε μεγαλη πιεση αναγκαζομαι να παιρνω λιγο ηρεμιστικο. Στις φιλες μου που το εχω πει κ το εκφραζω δεν το παθαινω. Τι να κανω τωρα?? Να το εκφραζω στον κοσμο κ πως?? Παιδια εχω ocd σας το λεω να μη με πισδει?? Αν το εκφρασω δε θα με πιασει κ να συμβει..θα ειναι πολυ χαλαρο...πως το ακους ολο αυτο. Εχω ξεκινησει κ ψυχοθεραπεια μηπως βγαλω καποια ακρη. Σ ευχαριστω που με ακουσες!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Καλησπερα Ναταλια, Ημουν ατομο με διαταραχες αγχους στα 25 κ με κρισεις πανικου για φοβο λιποθυμιας. Εκανα θεραπεια φαρμακευτικη για ενα χρονο. Εμεινα καποια χρόνια μακριά απ αυτα, γιατι πηγα πολυ καλα στα επαγγελματικα μου. Δεν ειχα πολλες φιλες αλλα ημουν πολυ επικοινωνιακη κ κοινωνικη. Οταν εχασα τη δουλεια μου πριν 4 χρονια, αντιμετωπισα κ ενα διαζυγιο αρχισε παλι το αγχος κ μια κριση πανικου καθως ταξιδευα μονη μου. Την αλλη μερα καθομουν με την παρεα του νησιου κ ενω μιλουσαμε καποια στιγμη αρχισα να βιωνω ενα δυνατο αγχος, πονουσα σφιγγομουν αλλα δεν ειπα τιποτα σε κανενα. Δε ξερω γιατι το επαθα αυτο ισως απο αυτολυπιση για την κριση. Αυτο συνεβη κ τις επομενες 3 μερες με αυτη την παρεα. Να μη στα πολυλογω εγινε κατι σαν ψυχαναγκασμος. Το παντρευτηκα. Κ απο τοτε το παθαινω οταν μιλαω χαλαρα με καποιον γνωστο. Σε μεγαλη πιεση αναγκαζομαι να παιρνω λιγο ηρεμιστικο. Στις φιλες μου που το εχω πει κ το εκφραζω δεν το παθαινω. Τι να κανω τωρα?? Να το εκφραζω στον κοσμο κ πως?? Παιδια εχω ocd σας το λεω να μη με πισδει?? Αν το εκφρασω δε θα με πιασει κ να συμβει..θα ειναι πολυ χαλαρο...πως το ακους ολο αυτο. Εχω ξεκινησει κ ψυχοθεραπεια μηπως βγαλω καποια ακρη. Σ ευχαριστω που με ακουσες!


Εφοσον εχεις ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια ισως σε βοηθησει να το ψαξεις καλυτερα τι συμβαινει και πως μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις, αλλα εφοσον το να το εκφραζεις σε βοηθαει να μην αγχωνεσαι εγω θα ελεγα καντο όπου εχει σημασια για εσενα να κυλησει ομαλά η ολη συναναστροφη. Ετσι νομιζω και αυτο ειναι απλα η γνωμη μου, ετσι; Εννοειται δεν χρειαζεται να νιωθεις την αναγκη να δινεις λογαριασμο στον καθενα, αλλα αν νιωθεις οτι θα σε ανακουφιζε με συγκεκριμενα ατομα λεω καντο... Και δεν χρειαζεται να το κανεις δραματικο αμα το εκφρασεις. Πες απλα εχω καμια φορα πολυ αγχος οταν μιλαω με καποιον αλλα αν το γνωριζει μου περναει. Πες το ετσι σε φαση "παρεπιπτοντως", εντελως φυσικα...οπως σου βγαινει βασικα. Μια χαρα μου ακουγεται.
Εγω δεν εχω βιωσει τετοιο αγχος και πονο, αλλα εχω εφαρμοσει το παραπανω σαν τακτικη για αλλα πραγματα. Παρατηρω πως οταν λεω ανοιχτα οτι εχω την ταδε λόξα να ξερεις, δεν εχει λογο να αντιδρασει περιεργα ο αλλος. Ειναι αρκετα αφοπλιστικο το να αισθανεσαι ανετα με την οποια ιδιετεροτητα σου, μπορει να γινει η πανωπλια σου αμα δειχνεις να την αποδεχεσαι και να μην μπορει να την χρησιμοποιησει κανεις για να σε πληγωσει. Οποτε...η σε αφηνει ησυχη (και ειναι καλο να σε αφηνει ησυχη καποιος που δεν μπορει η δεν θελει να σε καταλαβει) η το αποδεχεται χωρις πολλα πολλα, οποτε εισαι κομπλε.
Ρωτα και τον/την ψυχοθεραπευτη/τρια σου αλλα εγω κατι τετοιο θα εκανα.

----------


## Anna137

> Εφοσον εχεις ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια ισως σε βοηθησει να το ψαξεις καλυτερα τι συμβαινει και πως μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις, αλλα εφοσον το να το εκφραζεις σε βοηθαει να μην αγχωνεσαι εγω θα ελεγα καντο όπου εχει σημασια για εσενα να κυλησει ομαλά η ολη συναναστροφη. Ετσι νομιζω και αυτο ειναι απλα η γνωμη μου, ετσι; Εννοειται δεν χρειαζεται να νιωθεις την αναγκη να δινεις λογαριασμο στον καθενα, αλλα αν νιωθεις οτι θα σε ανακουφιζε με συγκεκριμενα ατομα λεω καντο... Και δεν χρειαζεται να το κανεις δραματικο αμα το εκφρασεις. Πες απλα εχω καμια φορα πολυ αγχος οταν μιλαω με καποιον αλλα αν το γνωριζει μου περναει. Πες το ετσι σε φαση "παρεπιπτοντως", εντελως φυσικα...οπως σου βγαινει βασικα. Μια χαρα μου ακουγεται.
> Εγω δεν εχω βιωσει τετοιο αγχος και πονο, αλλα εχω εφαρμοσει το παραπανω σαν τακτικη για αλλα πραγματα. Παρατηρω πως οταν λεω ανοιχτα οτι εχω την ταδε λόξα να ξερεις, δεν εχει λογο να αντιδρασει περιεργα ο αλλος. Ειναι αρκετα αφοπλιστικο το να αισθανεσαι ανετα με την οποια ιδιετεροτητα σου, μπορει να γινει η πανωπλια σου αμα δειχνεις να την αποδεχεσαι και να μην μπορει να την χρησιμοποιησει κανεις για να σε πληγωσει. Οποτε...η σε αφηνει ησυχη (και ειναι καλο να σε αφηνει ησυχη καποιος που δεν μπορει η δεν θελει να σε καταλαβει) η το αποδεχεται χωρις πολλα πολλα, οποτε εισαι κομπλε.
> Ρωτα και τον/την ψυχοθεραπευτη/τρια σου αλλα εγω κατι τετοιο θα εκανα.


Καλημερα Ναταλία. Σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Καλά το θέτεις και η ψυχολόγος μου είπε...ναι σ αυτή τη φάση έχεις διαταραχή πανικού, το εκφράζεις οπως μπορείς αφού σε χαλαρώνει. Σήμερα βέβαια που το έκφρασα σε κάποιον που μιλάω αρκετά συχνά τα πρωινα αλλά δεν ειναι και φίλος μου, μου είπε..." εχεις πολλά ψυχολογικά τελικά και δε σου φαινόταν"...ναι του λέω εχω γιατι εχω λιποθυμήσει πάνω απο 10 φορές στη ζωή μου, παθαίνω γι αυτους τους λόγους κρίσεις πανικού στο αυτοκίνητο κ φοβάμαι...εντάξει δε μπορούμε ν αρέσουμε σε όλους οπως είπες...δε σου κρύβω οτι με πείραξε εκεινη τη στιγμή, οπως το άκουσα, αλλά απ την άλλη μου χαλάρωσε το ψυχαναγκαστικό η εξομολόγιση...θα δούμε πως θα πάει...το θέμα είναι οτι παίρνω εδώ κ ένα μήνα αντικαταθλιπτικό γι αυτή τη δουλειά κ δε με πιάνει το άτιμο...θα δείξει...σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην εργασία σου!!

----------


## andreas86

Ναταλια, κανενα νεοτερο απο την ομαδικη συνεργασια πως πηγε, πως παει εχουμε::

----------

